# bullets vs. straight pipes?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i want to lose my heavy flowmasters and am contemplating a muff delete with straight pipes, or 18" bullets. here's the question.... will the bullets help mellow the sound and lessen the nasty pick-up truck sound and popping that the straight pipes give out? i hate the popping!!!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

If you hate popping that don't even consider the stright pipes. However, I had the straight pipes and to this day think its the greatest sounding car I have ever heard. (Even better than my Z06 w/ bullets)


----------

